# Chinese recipe for General Tsao's Chicken



## bonkerz58 (Dec 26, 2000)

Does any one have a recipe for General Tsao's Chicken? :chef:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Check here for recipes.


----------



## islander (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi Bonkerz: I haven't tried this recipe, but found it on another site. I hope it helps you.

1/2 cup cornstarch
3 lb. chicken (dark, deboned in chunks)
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup dark soy sauce
1-1/2 minced ginger
1 tsp. white pepper
1-1/2 tsp. minced garlic
1 egg
1/2 cup dark soy sauce
1 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup white vinegar
1 cup salad oil
1/4 cup cooking sherry
2 cups sliced green onions
1-1/2 cup hot chicken broth
16 small hot dried peppers
1 tbsp. MSG (optional)
3/4 refined sugar

Sauce: Mix cornstarch and water together. Add garlic, ginger, sugar, soy sauce, vinegar and wine. Add broth and MSG and stir until sugar dissolves. Refrigerate until needed.
In separate bowl, mix chicken, soy sauce and pepper. Stir in egg. Add cornstarch until chicken is coated evenly. Add oil to help separate chicken pieces. Divide chicken in small quantities and deep-fry @ 350F until crispy and light brown. (do not overcook; watch temp. stir fry or meat will toughen) Drain on paper towels.
Place a small amount of oil in wok and heat until just hot. Add onions and peppers and stir-fry briefly (peppers will give off acrid smoke...be careful). Stir sauce; add to wok. Add chicken and cook just until sauce thickens. Add water or water/cornstarch, if needed.
This amount will fill two large platters and serves 6 to 8. Serve with white steamed rice. This recipe courtesy of Chef Paul Kaewprasart of the Siam Rest in Columbus, OH.


----------

